# Homemade Tools >  Welding rotator

## Greg Dix

[  

This is a welding rotator that I built to allow me to build up a shaft for a project. The bearings for the shaft are insulated from the base to prevent ground current from passing through them. The drive is a variable DC motor, it does not have a great deal of torque, but it does not need much either.

----------

Altair (Feb 15, 2015),

kbalch (Feb 13, 2015),

Paul Jones (Feb 16, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Very nice. I like the foot pedal control.

----------


## Greg Dix

Hi. The foot pedal allows for interrupted welds. Thanks for the comment.

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Greg! I've added your Welding Rotator to our Welding category, as well as to your builder page: Greg Dix's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Welding Rotator  by Greg Dix 

tags:
welding, motor

----------


## Hotz

Tool very useful welding , very well built congratulations .

H...  :Hat Tip:

----------


## Altair

Ingenuous! Very well put together.

Al

----------


## Doc

Nice one Greg  :Thumbs Up: 

From a fellow Croweater (Mid North SA)

Regards

Doc  :Hat Tip:

----------

